# 93' taillights



## oldcartrader (Sep 15, 2005)

i was wondering if i could install 95' maxima taillights on my 93'?


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

It’s like the saying always goes, if you have the money you can pretty much do anything. I am sure after some beating and cutting that it can be done as the taillights on the 95-99 Maxima are a lot different then the 3rd generation talights (no center that goes across the trunk) Was you just going to change the taillights and leave the 3rd generation center part in the trunk area or was you planning on covering that part up or working the 95-99 small trunk ones into it, the 4th gen Maxima taillights don’t and wont match up to the 3rd gen trunk center part you have and would look very strange with it being done that way, but once again for money it can be done.

Donnie H.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

oldcartrader said:


> i was wondering if i could install 95' maxima taillights on my 93'?


Got Bondo?


----------



## oldcartrader (Sep 15, 2005)

DonaldHays said:


> It’s like the saying always goes, if you have the money you can pretty much do anything. I am sure after some beating and cutting that it can be done as the taillights on the 95-99 Maxima are a lot different then the 3rd generation talights (no center that goes across the trunk) Was you just going to change the taillights and leave the 3rd generation center part in the trunk area or was you planning on covering that part up or working the 95-99 small trunk ones into it, the 4th gen Maxima taillights don’t and wont match up to the 3rd gen trunk center part you have and would look very strange with it being done that way, but once again for money it can be done.
> 
> Donnie H.


yes i am going to cover up the trunk lights. thnx for the info.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

oldcartrader said:


> i was wondering if i could install 95' maxima taillights on my 93'?



interesting conversion. don't know y u wanna put 4th gen tails on the 3rd gen. well if u have the money do it at least ur keepin' it in the Nissan family not like other idiots that i've seen a white 4th gen with the actual Lexus IS300 tails. he did this before the Altezza tails were even made for the 4th gen. i bet he started kickin' himself in the head when the Altezza style tails came out like 2 months later after he did the conversion. what a moron. to each their own.


----------



## povcityhustla (Oct 17, 2005)

oldcartrader said:


> i was wondering if i could install 95' maxima taillights on my 93'?


 Why would u wanna do that? i think the 3rd gen 89-94 maximas have nice tail lights, looks like theyre smoked


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

povcityhustla said:


> Why would u wanna do that? i think the 3rd gen 89-94 maximas have nice tail lights, looks like theyre smoked



92-94 SE's have better lookin' tails than the 89-91 SE's. and yes the tails on the SE's r bit darker than the GXE's. i took off my tails from '89 SE cuz i didn't like the centerpiece to be all black. so i took off my tails from '93 and installed them on my '89 and then installed '93 SE tails onto my '93 GXE. my turn signal and reverse light housin' was a bit modified on both my cars to have an actual clear look without havin' reflectors and the amber piece in there. pics r on my cardomain site.


----------

